# γαλακτωματοποιητής, γαλακτοποιητής = emulsifier



## Nancy (Jan 22, 2010)

Έχει κανείς ιδέα πώς μεταφράζεται ο γαλακτοποιητής; Μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο με κάποια συστατικά και δεν το έχω βρει κάπου.


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 22, 2010)

*Καλημέρα*

Emulsifier


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα κι από μένα.

Με άλλα λόγια, γαλακτοποιητής και γαλακτωματοποιητής (που ήξερα ότι είναι =emulsifier) είναι το ίδιο;


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 22, 2010)

**



drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα κι από μένα.
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, γαλακτοποιητής και γαλακτωματοποιητής (που ήξερα ότι είναι =emulsifier) είναι το ίδιο;



Ναι, καθώς επίσης και «emulsifying agent»

Δες εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:61981J0064:EN:HTML


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Την απεχθάνομαι αυτή την απλοποίηση. Έγινε επειδή η _γαλακτωματοποίηση_ υπερβαίνει κάποιο όριο γραμμάτων; Εγώ θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τη _γαλακτοποίηση_ για το _lactification_, ας πούμε. (Όχι για το _lactogenesis_, όπως το είδα κάπου, αυτή είναι _γαλακτογονία_.) Οπότε, και αφού συγχίστηκα: γαλακτοποιητής > Γαργάλατας.


----------

